# Boat Show deals! LMAO!



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Went to the show today to see what's new. The same boats I looked at last year are up from $4,000 to $10,000 dollars. I thought we were in a recession! Most decent bay boats are running $40,000 to $60,000. I'm sorry there isn't a bay boat made worth $60,000+. Best deal I saw at the show was a Majek 20V for $26,000.

Used boats ought to be selling like hot cakes with these prices!

Good to see alot of the 2coolers there. Don't think I'll make it again this year. 

Oh yea, and $7.50 beer!


----------



## ccraver (Jun 20, 2008)

I thought the used boats would sell like hot cakes as well but I've had mine on the classifieds for four months now with only a few bites. I can't figure out why this boat hasn't sold yet. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=231136


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

I know what you mean ccraver. I've even looked at your boat and it is a really good buy. I'd even be interested but I can't sell mine either. A offshore boat for less than half of what these bay boats are going for. I even tried to get a trade in, and they want to give about me half of the NADA value.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Exactly what me and a few of my friends figured! We will be there Wednesday, My sole purpose is to get a one on one with the New Yammy SHO.. And probably drink a few off the premise for a guys night out.

I bought a Ranger Ghost a few years back from an individual and I paid 8 grand less for it and it had 4 hours on it.. I plan on buying used until the market hopefully one day flips a bit . I agree with you Doug.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

It is definatley a buyers market. Yought for the sellers. I finally traded my wakeboard boat in and got another bay boat. I had to drive to Austin to get the deal i wanted. It is definatelly tought though


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

i dont know why i wasted my time & money. I wont be back...


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

BATWING said:


> i dont know why i wasted my time & money. I wont be back...


I was still planning on going till I read your post. Even the waverunners are outrageous? Was going to spring for one, now I might have to wait awhile longer. When will they learn? Oh well. I walked the chevy dealer lot the other day while they changed my oil. Out freaking rageous prices on them silverado trucks. They can keep them for those prices. $35K - $40K for a half ton truck? I don't think so!


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

For the last 30 years I used to look forward to the Houston boat show as an event filled with new ideas/boats/equipment, then quit going; same boats and equipment year after year for the same prices as any other day...after reading the comments today, think I'll save a few bucks and enjoy what I already have. $7.50 for a beer---geez????


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

CaptDoug said:


> Oh yea, and $7.50 beer!


I was thinking of going, but after seeing this.........

By the time I spend money on the gas to get there, pay to park, pay to get in. Last thing I want is to pay 7.50 for a warm beer.

If they were smart they would be selling beer for .50c.. Would sell a LOT more boats and other merchandise


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Back during the "Miami Vice" days I worked a short time for Wellcraft in Sarasota and we loved the boat shows, especially the in-water shows. The secret was to raise all the prices by at least 20% and then mark them down by 5-20%. After that we relied on the sales force to do their magic and it is so much easier to sell a new boat when you can get someone on the deck. The combination of discount, polished metal and fiberglass, new boat smell and being able to stand at the wheel were killers. Sales reps were told to ignore the obviously hard-core boaters and go for the newbies. It worked.

To this day I get ill when I hear someone ask what it will take to get me into this (boat, car, etc.) today.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> If they were smart they would be selling beer for .50c.. Would sell a LOT more boats and other merchandise


Agreed! But greed has reared its ugly head. Buncha vampire bloodsucking leaches they are, I tell ya!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I love my Wellcraft...gonna keep it too...............


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

I used to go to the boat show just to look at the new rigs and stuff. Now I stay away from that place like it has the plague. I don't understand why I have to pay to go shopping?......... If they can sell a boat for a certain price at the show, they can certainly sell it cheaper from their lot. I wander how much the Dealers are shelling out for their booths.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Stupid question, but I'll ask it anyway...Do you guys work a deal at a boat dealership like you would a new car or truck?
I wish boats had a Monroney sticker like new cars do.


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

I'M here. I havnt found the one yet. But $8.00 to park "cash". They could atleast let people know it's cash only to buy a ticket at the show. I very seldom carry cash. Wife came to the save of the day. Thens it's printed on a Ticketmaster stub. This is a joke. But I promised he kid.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

I thought I was ready to buy a new boat... WRONG! I dont understand how it is that an outboard motor can be that expensive! I did grab a Russelure hoodie, and few lures from them! Love them things, so happy they are back!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

CaptDoug said:


> Oh yea, and $7.50 beer!


You mean the majic blue cooler is gone?

Shupe...where are you son? :rotfl:


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

I forgot to mention the deal I found. Waiting on my son to do the carpet wakeboard thing. I walked over to the Ski Nautique booth. I could get a $95,500. Ski boat for $74,500 " boat show special"! But wait it gets better 15% "$12,500" down and $596 a month for 240 months "20 firgin years". 20 yr boat payment!!!!!!


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

Were the Haynie deals as good as Chris said they were gonna be?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

That kind of [email protected] is gonna sooner or later DRILL the boat industry. It already has IMO . People are doing the same thing you and I are doing LTFAO. 8 bills to park, 7.50 beer and the list goes on.. 20 flippin years.

I wonder if you get a free map and a bowl of Gumbo with that??



shoalcat_james said:


> I forgot to mention the deal I found. Waiting on my son to do the carpet wakeboard thing. I walked over to the Ski Nautique booth. I could get a $95,500. Ski boat for $74,500 " boat show special"! But wait it gets better 15% "$12,500" down and $596 a month for 240 months "20 firgin years". 20 yr boat payment!!!!!!


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

I didn't make it last year so I wanted to go this year. Everyone's right, same ol stuff, different year. I can't believe how much they want for some of those boats, it's just crazy. I did get my first in person look at the shoalwater cats and those are some purdy nice boats, with ALOT of room. Other than that, just seeing the new Yamaha was my only highlight. I drank three $7.50 beers, paid to park and paid for me and the ol lady to get in.....so I spent dang near $50 bucks and all I got was a free koozie. I can say that I saw alot of sold signs on boats, and on expensive boats, so there's SOMEBODY out there willing to pay those prices.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*I Just Got Back*

There was one Shoalwater Cat in the whole place. Lots of Gulf Coast and others like it. Mine has been for sale on here too since October, but I guess I'm not much of a salesman because I put a very fair price but still get lowball offers. I should have put it up for 29,000 and hoped for the best like everyone else. Here's a link http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=252334


----------



## ccraver (Jun 20, 2008)

I feel you on that one. Like I said in my earlier post. I thought for sure boats priced right like mine and yours would be sold very quickly but I've had no luck. The new boat prices are outrageous but I've been seeing a few majek extremes that are used and were priced high sell on here so I can't figure out why someone would pay more money for a same year and condition majek extreme than a lake and bay. Go figure.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

mardigrastopsntails said:


> Were the Haynie deals as good as Chris said they were gonna be?


*Well, lets see. I went yesterday and they had a Haynie priced at $59,000. GOOD LUCK!!!! OUTRAGEOUS!!!!!!!*


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

ripleyb said:


> Agreed! But greed has reared its ugly head. Buncha vampire bloodsucking leaches they are, I tell ya!


*Totally agree!!! They will GO OUT OF BUSINESS b/c their prices are WAY TOO HIGH!!!!

It's called supply and demand. If the manufactures and dealers don't lower prices, THEY GO BYE BYE!!! And then reasonable boat dealers will come in and start building good priced boats.*

*Lower your prices or enjoy being out of business!!!!!*

*Also I am sick of hearing the boat dealers "CRY" about not making money on boats. Heck, I saw a ranger for $67,000. Bunch of liars!!!*


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*ALSO, I got tired*

I got tired of hearing them bash each others products today too, they all knocked all the other manufactures that I had brochures for. So to hear them tell it, they all make crappy products...


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I got tired of hearing them bash each others products today too, they all knocked all the other manufactures that I had brochures for. So to hear them tell it, they all make crappy products...


Totally agree! If their boat is "so good," they don't need to bash the other brands to make theirs better. It is just like politicians!


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I got tired of hearing them bash each others products today too, they all knocked all the other manufactures that I had brochures for. So to hear them tell it, they all make crappy products...


I want your boat. Please tell my wife to let me buy it from you.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Generally, the problem is*

you two are selling your boats for a total price, cash. The dealers at the boat show are selling a boat for a certain payment each month. There's a lot of difference to the average public. I've never bought a toy (gun, boat, or other fish and hunt gear) on credit, but from reading other threads on 2cool I'm lead to believe I am different than most. Do either of you know anything about financing a used boat, where, and if such financing is available? I think you need to be aware of what your buyers are looking at in order for them to be able to buy your rigs.
BTW, thanks to all of you guys that have been to the show and reported here, because I have enjoyed going to the show in years past, on my way to visit my family in Orange, but not this year. I don't recall ever drinking a $7.50 beer!


ccraver said:


> I feel you on that one. Like I said in my earlier post. I thought for sure boats priced right like mine and yours would be sold very quickly but I've had no luck. The new boat prices are outrageous but I've been seeing a few majek extremes that are used and were priced high sell on here so I can't figure out why someone would pay more money for a same year and condition majek extreme than a lake and bay. Go figure.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Just my .02, but I have a friend who works at/sells boats for a Houston area shop that has been in business a long time and I can tell you he nor the shop owners are getting rich. IMO, the real issue is not the dealers that are at the boat show, but rather the boat and motor manufacturers. Granted, some of the large shops are probably paying for a large overhead and high profit margins, but they buy in larger quantities to help offset that. Kinda like trucks, $50k plus is ridiculous, but if you want one, that is what they cost, even in todays economy you can only get so much off the sticker, boats are no different. I have looked at some of the used boats for sale here and they look like great boats at great prices, but those boats take cash money to buy them, the dealers offer financing and in this economy cash is hard to turn loose of but so is making boat payments for 20 years, crazy. Fishnstringer and I must have been typing at the same time.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't think the boat show is the place to get a "great deal". Clearly the economy has impacted the boat industry as it has all the recreational industries.

One thing I did a couple of years ago was bought a "Show Boat" directly from a manufacturer after the show season. I ended up getting a little more than a 20% discount on a boat that had never been in the water. It had a couple of scuffs from people clambering all over it, but that was going to happen the first couple of times I used it.

There are also some great deals of lightly used boats if you are willing to shop a bit.


----------



## ccraver (Jun 20, 2008)

The boats for sale on the classifieds can easily be financed through a bank or credit union at great rates if you have good credit. I financed mine through my credit union at 3.9% for five years.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Umm, Yes I know how to finance a boat*



fishnstringer said:


> you two are selling your boats for a total price, cash. The dealers at the boat show are selling a boat for a certain payment each month. There's a lot of difference to the average public. I've never bought a toy (gun, boat, or other fish and hunt gear) on credit, but from reading other threads on 2cool I'm lead to believe I am different than most. Do either of you know anything about financing a used boat, where, and if such financing is available? I think you need to be aware of what your buyers are looking at in order for them to be able to buy your rigs.
> BTW, thanks to all of you guys that have been to the show and reported here, because I have enjoyed going to the show in years past, on my way to visit my family in Orange, but not this year. I don't recall ever drinking a $7.50 beer!


Ummm, yes. I'll explain, no matter where you buy a boat, if you finance it there are payments involved. Most banks as far as I know do not like to go to terms that extend past 6 years. Most dealers can go out as far as 20 years. Credit unions and some banks will go out to ten years. And, there's financing available on the internet that goes out to 20 years as well, so we don't need a dealer to get the payments where you want them. Most people buying a boat at the boat show who are buying "payments" could not afford it anyways. I saw a lot of boats today that were extended out from 15 to 20 years and still had payments in the 500 dollar range. It's not really a matter of payments I don't think becasue those longer notes come with a higher interest rate as well, which means over time you could have bought 2 boats for the price of one. I think it's because most boat buyers want one of those too good to be true type deals and that is not realistic when purchasing new. Take my boat for instance, I called Shoalwater and talked to the guy who owns it, he said that 23,000 was VERY fair. That that boat at a dealer would be 31,000 and up. CCA is sending me a 1099 tax form for 26,000 that I have to pay income tax on. Not to mention that I have already paid right at a 1000 dollars in TT&L. I am not shooting for the moon, the boat is still brand new, in a garrage. The buyer does not even have to worry about if I broke it in right. But, that's why I did not buy another Chevy truck last year when I bought my Tundra, the Chevy salesman assured me that 27,000 for a new truck was the "best" he could do. I got a half way loaded 08 Tundra doulblecab with 5.7 litre for 22,500 and there isn't a comparable chevy that can even try to keep up with it, it's a freaking beast.

Ok, I'm done for now...


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Been twice and here are my thoughts. 8 bucks to park, 8 bucks for 1 adult to get in. 9.50 a hamburger and for pizz poor service. They made me wait 10 mins before they told me I had to wait 15 for them to cook some more so I didn't get one. 3 bucks for a bottle of water...thats $72 a case. $7.50 for a semi-cold beer...I could have stayed drunk in college for a year for what a case of that cost. All these charges by a group who throws the event to entice people to BUY their products which aren't cheap to start with. That part is screwed up.

Now on new boat prices I can not get mad at what obviously the market will bear. If they are too high then they shouldn't sell any boats....bottom line it is like any business and what a willing buyer will pay. BTW try making a deal on a Haynie and see what happens. They are selling plenty boats at the show for a reason.


----------



## champjj (Oct 22, 2006)

Right now they have to sell the boats at a premium price! Fewer buyers qualified to buy because credit is tight. Fewer buyers going to buy because of economic uncertainty. That said, there is always that customer who can buy and has to buy right now because he (or she) can! So a dealer who used to sell 4 boats and make say $5k each will now have to sell one boat and make $20k. The manufacturers have cut back production so the dealer has a lot smaller inventory flow through to work with meaning they have to maximize their margin on the boats they do have.

It is also the first of the year and the first of the month so there is no quota hanging over anyone's head to make them feel the need to deal. If you want to get the very best deal possible then you should;

1. Do your homework on the boat you want and the price it will sell for at MSRP. Get this intel at a dealer you do not intend to buy the boat from. Price out the boat with exactly everything you want on it exactly like you want it.

2. Call the dealer you intend to buy it from and find out who their best sales rep is. Call, tell the receptionist you met the sales rep last time you were at the dealer, they said they were #1 and you can't remember their name. You want the best rep because the dealer will do whatever they can to keep that guy in business when times are tough. When times are good always ask for the newset rep because they will do whatever they can to get the new guy a skin on the wall.

3. Get your financing pre-approved, get a letter of credit or have the cash available before you go to the dealer.

4. Your starting offer will be 30% less than the best offer from the dealer where you did your homework. 

5. Start looking at the dealer where you intend to buy around the 15th of the month. Ask for the sales rep you have learned is their best telling him (or her) that you heard about him from a friend of a friend. The first trip in you tell him that you are looking around but that you are going to buy a boat, either theirs or a similar competitor, by the end of the month.

6. Your job is to make the sales rep work his (or her) arse off for you off and on, face to face, on the phone, demo ride anything you can think of from the 15th until the end of the month. This way they have a lot invested in whether or not you buy their boat. 

7. Three days before the end of their month you go in and "want to get their best offer on paper" because you are ready to get a deal done one way or another. Tell them they have one chance to give you their best deal. When they bring you back their offer you give them your number (the 30% less than the other dealer's best deal). they are going to act like you are crazy (and you are but you know it) and you are going to act like they are crazy! Be sure you let them know you have your financing already done. 

8. At this point you are going to walk and they are going to let you walk ... all a part of your plan. The last thing you tell the sales rep is to call you if they can do any better. 

9. You goal is to keep going back and forth with the rep until 30 minutes before closing time on the last day of the month or you run out of gas (which will probably come first unless you see it as a game)! They are most vulnerable during this time frame because their quotas have the pressure on the rep and the dealer and because they have a lot invested in you at this time and don't want to lose you or your money. This is when you will get your very best deal!

Note: If they are going to build your boat be sure and add some sort of penalty for not delivering on time. 

Sound harsh? It is! I said it is what you should do if you want the very best deal possible. It is playing games but trust me ... they are playing games with you and they are good at it because they do it every day. Bottom line ... if you are asking for too much they will let you walk especially if they know you have funding already lined up. If you are asking for a deal they can make then they will never let you walk. That is the best way to determine where that line is.

Or ... you can trust the dealer and the rep, tell them you want a good deal and just believe that the number they give you is a good one! A good deal is a state of mind. If you think you got a good deal then you did! No matter what you pay!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

My wife and I went for the first time, never again.

Most of the boats I wanted to see were not there and the one I did want to see were so proud of them it would take that 20 year loan someone mentioned to purchase them. 

My first boat cost less than half of what these boats are going for and it was fully loaded and in my opinion is built with higher quality products (hatches, latches, switches, light fixtures, rails...).


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I must admit I am a former boat salesman but I have read this SAME thread for the last 2 years. It never stops. 

We all know what the boat show is. RAY CHARLES COULD SEE whats happening here. Boats cost X. Dealers have to make Y on top of that to keep doors open as we can see. Boats every year JUST LIKE cars get raised in price. Cost of building anything as we know does go up. Just because there is a recession doesn't mean a dealer is going to lose money on a boat to get rid of it. That would be stupid. I wonder how many of you are self employed??? Would you cut your own throat JUST to make a deal and lose money?? or drop below your preferred margin?? NO. You wouldn't. 

Everyone thinks because there is a recession that the boat market is HORRIBLE. Well, it's not. Great......if you think it's too high....well, then dont buy it. Fair enough. I dont think it's really fair to the dealers for everyone to go to the show....hop on here and bash everything that those guys work for. Be that guy for 20 minutes and you will see how this is offensive. If you KNOW that the show is going to be a ripoff well then.....DONT GO. 

I enjoy reading on 2 Cool. But I cant stand it when EVERYONE ON HERE knows how much beer cost, Boats are NOT going to be any cheaper and your wont get it for free......but instead of not going it's so much easier to go just so you can plot out how your going to bash it. 
If you think it's that bad.....i dont think the boat show committee will miss the 7 people that had such a problem with it. Yes, boats are still selling but margins are lower and financing is tougher. Life goes on. 

Soon enough.....if you guys dont go to that boat show, there will be no boat show. What happens then?? What will you have to ***** about? no dealers....no service....then what?


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

CaptainJMB said:


> I must admit I am a former boat salesman but I have read this SAME thread for the last 2 years. It never stops.
> 
> We all know what the boat show is. RAY CHARLES COULD SEE whats happening here. Boats cost X. Dealers have to make Y on top of that to keep doors open as we can see. Boats every year JUST LIKE cars get raised in price. Cost of building anything as we know does go up. Just because there is a recession doesn't mean a dealer is going to lose money on a boat to get rid of it. That would be stupid. I wonder how many of you are self employed??? Would you cut your own throat JUST to make a deal and lose money?? or drop below your preferred margin?? NO. You wouldn't.
> 
> ...


And all of 23 years old... Jr. when you know something other than how to **** green let me know... I didn't start the bashing, the sales staff at all four dealerships I went to did, They bashed each other like there was no tomorrow. Now I have this bad taste in my mouth because I really have no idea who has the best product or warranty. The guy who I talked to about Skeeter boats seemed to be the most knowegable about his product though I will give him that.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

CaptainJMB said:


> I must admit I am a former boat salesman but I have read this SAME thread for the last 2 years. It never stops.
> 
> We all know what the boat show is. RAY CHARLES COULD SEE whats happening here. Boats cost X. Dealers have to make Y on top of that to keep doors open as we can see. Boats every year JUST LIKE cars get raised in price. Cost of building anything as we know does go up. Just because there is a recession doesn't mean a dealer is going to lose money on a boat to get rid of it. That would be stupid. I wonder how many of you are self employed??? Would you cut your own throat JUST to make a deal and lose money?? or drop below your preferred margin?? NO. You wouldn't.
> 
> ...


always find it funny when salesmen tell the customers they are wrong.

Boat makers and dealers are folding up around this country. Think the builders and sellers would get away from the good ole boy club and figure out they are in deep caca and need to change. Business as usuall is not going to work any longer for the boat industry.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

CaptainJMB said:


> I must admit I am a former boat salesman but I have read this SAME thread for the last 2 years. It never stops.
> 
> We all know what the boat show is. RAY CHARLES COULD SEE whats happening here. Boats cost X. Dealers have to make Y on top of that to keep doors open as we can see. Boats every year JUST LIKE cars get raised in price. Cost of building anything as we know does go up. Just because there is a recession doesn't mean a dealer is going to lose money on a boat to get rid of it. That would be stupid. I wonder how many of you are self employed??? Would you cut your own throat JUST to make a deal and lose money?? or drop below your preferred margin?? NO. You wouldn't.
> 
> ...


I hear you, I really do. I am going to the show next Friday. I know I will spend a bit of change to attend. I might even stash a beer or two in my wife's oversized purse so I don't have to pay $7.50 a beer to cover Reliant center's January rent. I have always loved the boat shows. I like seeing all the different choices all in one place and I like the atmosphere.

My main beef is with the outboard manufacturers. An engine does not need to cost as much or more than the boat it's attached to. I've been blessed with a good job, but I can't fathom paying such a large sum for part time fun. Even the jet skis are 10-13K each. I just don't see it. When I buy something, I like to get my money's worth. But that's just me.

I will have fun, will enjoy the show but will be fishing on a pier, a bank or bumming a ride on a friend's boat yet another year.


----------



## crazycowboy (Dec 7, 2009)

went to the boat show with the family this AM. we left at 2:30 and the line to get in I bet was 500 yards long, way down past the doors if your coming in on the right side. there were tons of people when we got there when the doors opened. 

I will never get the complaint about a certain boat builder not being their. Every boat show has a list of exhibitors on their website. Just check it before you go.. its that simple...


----------



## AlaskaTex (Mar 9, 2006)

*I'm a dummy*

I had not been to the Houston show in 20 years so the wife and I decide to go. Wife says, "let's take the kids". The kids are 24 and 22. I said ok.

Lunch at Salt Grass - $80.00
Parking - $ 8.00
Entry fee for four $32.00
one beer each $30.00
Ice cream on way home $14.00

I could have bought a bunch of croaker for that $164.00!

A.T.


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

1) Who's buying the 7.50 beer? 2) How does a beer at all enhance the boat show experience? 

When I see a sign that says "Beer $7.50" my mind registers the same as if I saw a sign that says "We Have no Beer". I did notice they also had coffee for $5.


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

I saw some pretty good deals when I went on Saturday. I just went to look though. If you go on the last weekend you might be surprised on what you can get, not just on boats. I saw a hel of a deal at Boats etc for a Gulf Coast 23 pro with power pole, GPS, trolling motor and a vmax for upper 30s. It was a demo but still a hel of a deal. Remember, at the show you're going to have your dealer, aluminum guys, GPS guys, accessories guys, and boat loan/insurance guys all within walking distance. Saw a lot of bay boats with the new VMAZ SHO 4 stroke. Supposed to be lighter, faster, quieter, and more fuel efficient. Bigger block too. I had a good time just went at the wrong time, had to park a mile away. There must have been 6-8 Alaska Adventure booths there but there's definitely a demand.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> And all of 23 years old... Jr. when you know something other than how to **** green let me know... I didn't start the bashing, the sales staff at all four dealerships I went to did, They bashed each other like there was no tomorrow. Now I have this bad taste in my mouth because I really have no idea who has the best product or warranty. The guy who I talked to about Skeeter boats seemed to be the most knowegable about his product though I will give him that.


Okay, let's start the JR. Jokes.....father time


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Now I have this bad taste in my mouth.


Wash that @&*$ out before you catch something. You should know better. :redface:


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

I think they should have canceled this year. I hated seeing dozens of MarineMax salesmen standing around helpless in suits. Channel 2 has a story of slow times this year as the boats they showed were a years income for most people.

It's really a social event for salesmen and guides to hob nob. Most told me the best thing about a boat show is when it's over. I agree and haven't been since 2005.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks, guys...you saved me half a day and some $$. Think I'll stay home and putter it the shop today, instead of going down there. Rich


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Because a bottle of coke/diet coke was $4.75

Might as well get the beer. I am surprised they did not charge to use the restroom.



Tricky Matt said:


> 1) Who's buying the 7.50 beer? 2) How does a beer at all enhance the boat show experience?
> 
> When I see a sign that says "Beer $7.50" my mind registers the same as if I saw a sign that says "We Have no Beer". I did notice they also had coffee for $5.


----------



## kenfolk (Oct 18, 2009)

went to the show and I only saw two things while I was there, was nobody there and all my years the boat show was a packed event, and if you wanted to talk boat buying you had to grab a saleperson or you were out a luck, not this year don't cut thru any of the dealers floor area this year you will have 5 sales persons on ya like white on rice and the second thing you can see it in there faces desperate to sell something, blow the boat show off this year


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

AlaskaTex said:


> I had not been to the Houston show in 20 years so the wife and I decide to go. Wife says, "let's take the kids". The kids are 24 and 22. I said ok.
> 
> Lunch at Salt Grass - $80.00
> Parking - $ 8.00
> ...


aint that the truth!!!


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

I went and saw everything you guys are talking about. But i have to give compliments to the FTU salesman there. He was an older gentleman, didnt catch his name. I bought a reel at the Store on Friday not even thinking about the boat show being in town. So when i went yesterday i told him i paid full price for the reel and hadnt bought a rod yet. He was nice enough to knock the extra amount i paid for the reel off of the already lowered rod price. And yes the rods were actually cheaper at the show. I had looked at them at the store on friday. Ended up saving me about $50. Of course after you add up parking and the ticket its not much of a savings, but i was going to buy it anyway so why not.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

crazycowboy said:


> I bet was 500 yards long, way down past the doors if your coming in on the right side. there were tons of people when we got there when the doors opened.
> ...


I paid my $8.00 to park, saw the huge line to get tickets, turned around and left.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm exhibiting this year, as I do every year, & had a huge day on Saturday & Sunday. I sell boat lifts & it appears most of the people that sat in their money last year are really wanting to pull the trigger on lifts, jet ski lifts & other dock accessories. So my experience was GREAT but, I do see a ton of boat salesmen just standing around. I've got a Blue Wave right across the way from me for $35,000. Oh man I was SHOCKED to see how high the boats are, outrageous.

Every vendor at this show complains about the length. Hands down this is the hardest show I do every year just b/c of the length. The 1st weekend you pick out the boat you want, then you have all week to find it cheaper somewhere else, never fails. It needs to be Wednesday - Sunday to create a panic & to get guys to buy right then & there.

As for our prices their exactly what I posted last year which is why I'm selling product, I guess???


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

When is the last day of the show? And what dealers are there that sell Majek and Gulf Coast?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i think the major boat manufacturers need to think outside the box, consider the economic times, and come out with a basics-only version of their boats. lots of people still have good jobs and want a boat, but don't want to spend $50K on a boat and finance it for 20 years.

and the dealers aren't getting rich off the boat prices. i think dealers are staying afloat doing service on our older, paid-for boats.


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

CaptainJMB said:


> I must admit I am a former boat salesman but I have read this SAME thread for the last 2 years. It never stops.
> 
> We all know what the boat show is. RAY CHARLES COULD SEE whats happening here. Boats cost X. Dealers have to make Y on top of that to keep doors open as we can see. Boats every year JUST LIKE cars get raised in price. Cost of building anything as we know does go up. Just because there is a recession doesn't mean a dealer is going to lose money on a boat to get rid of it. That would be stupid. I wonder how many of you are self employed??? Would you cut your own throat JUST to make a deal and lose money?? or drop below your preferred margin?? NO. You wouldn't.
> 
> ...


Amen...
We are a small business and our service helps keep the doors open. We have the same bills everyone has at home...Electric, Water, Trash pick up, We pay for internet, phone lines and an 800 number.... We try to stay competative.... and we try to be good at what we do and strive to make people happy. Most people running small business are not getting rich.

I do however feel the show promoters are full of themselves some what....$8 to park is stupid and we have to pay it too unless we buy parking passes ....$750 beer it is silly same as going to a pro sports event ... silly I realized they have to pay the trash sweeper people and servers but it is a crazy mark up


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

The only thing I found worth a dang was the jerky and the fudge, and the water we brought in ourselfs.
I have been attending for to many years to remeember,this will be my last one,it is just not fun anymore.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*They did charge you for the restroom use,*

that's what the parking and door fees of $8.00 each were for!sad2sm


BATWING said:


> Because a bottle of coke/diet coke was $4.75
> 
> Might as well get the beer. I am surprised they did not charge to use the restroom.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have not been in three or fours years and thought about taking the kids,but after reading this just makes me remember why i stop going in the first place.I can get those toffee covered pecans at the mall where parking is free.h:


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

I always look forward to all of the boat shows every year. I live in Austin and this was my first time to ever go to the Houston boat show. I will for sure make it a annual trip from now on. I met some really great people also. I had the pleasure of finally meeting Chris Coulter, Pam Parks, Richard, Parks, Jen Green along with Capt. Cajun Phil Broussard, what outstanding folks they all were. I also picked up a 8 ft Stiffy Push Pole from Chris. I can't wait to go use it. We had a great time and it was nice to also have alot of fishing gear as part of the show along with quite a few more bay boats. Fishing gear is something that you really don't see at the Austin show. My son is just over 2 years old and he's gone to every boat show with me since the day he was born. Now that he is getting older and just as boat crazy as I am to see the look on his face when we first walked in was priceless! I have a hard enough time getting him out of our boat and he had a field day at the show. I agree that buying a boat at the show is not a smart idea but it's more about looking at all of the different products and seeing what new things are out there. The most important thing though is you can't put a price on the quality father/son day that we had and the fun that he experienced. It's well worth the money that we spent. We'll be heading to the Austin boat show this week and I can't wait to see the look on his face again. We had a great time and I can't wait to go do it again!


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

SURF Buster said:


> The only thing I found worth a dang was the jerky and the fudge, and the water we brought in ourselfs.
> I have been attending for to many years to remeember,this will be my last one,it is just not fun anymore.


They are right across from us and it sure makes dieting hard knowing I can trot across the aisle and get the fudge ....mmm


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I guess everyone does know that Reliant is the one charging for parking, beer, food etc it is NOT the dealers?


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

That's the price of operating in today's environment where information is free flowing. You better take better care of your customers and potential clients or you'll get comments like these posted.


----------



## capt push broom (Oct 27, 2009)

I highly suggest you bring a flask in!!!!


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

TheSamarai said:


> That's the price of operating in today's environment where information is free flowing. You better take better care of your customers and potential clients or you'll get comments like these posted.


My feelings exactly!

Don't get me wrong about going to the show. I have been going for many years and still enjoy going and visiting with my friends there. I have no problem with the parking and admission prices, I know in advance what they are. I do however have a problem with $4.00 water and $7.50 beer. That's why I only had one. I do enjoy seeing what is new out there and what the new prices are. I was just pointing out that boats going up from $4,000 to $10,000 in one year is ridiculous. I know for a fact that boat building and motor parts did not go up that much, as I know labor and dealers income did not go up that much. Normally I've seen prices go up one to two thousand for a boat. I was semi in the mode for a new boat but will not pay $50,000+ for a bay boat. I will get a slightly used boat with all the extras for less that $30,000. There's plenty out there. Good luck on the show for those that make a living at selling boats. I two went to see the new Shoalwater Cats, the Haynies and Gulf Coast Cat, and for what they went up to from last year, I will wait. If you dealers and ex dealers don't like our opinion, don't read them. Just like I don't like the prices, so I won't buy one. Even with our new America, I have that right.

Seeing the general consensus of this thread, Just like our Congress and Pres, You can't stand when we THE PUBLIC voice our concerns.

Carry on!:smile:


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

ripleyb said:


> I was still planning on going till I read your post. Even the waverunners are outrageous? Was going to spring for one, now I might have to wait awhile longer. When will they learn? Oh well. I walked the chevy dealer lot the other day while they changed my oil. Out freaking rageous prices on them silverado trucks. They can keep them for those prices. $35K - $40K for a half ton truck? I don't think so!


There are many slightly used PWC's out there to be had for a good deal. Just look on the PWC boards. 
I know I own 4 of them.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

To those of you that dislike the show, don't go. For those of us that attend more than once, I enjoy it, choose to do it and look for information and the occasional new product.

If you dislike buying beer at $7.50, don't buy it. If you just have to, maybe you need a little help outside the boat show. AA has a site, give it a try.

I like the shows I attend, see guys I do not see often and now and then, but something there or not. If you do not wish to wait in line, or you don't carry enough cash to buy a ticket, it is your choice. Get over it and stop whining.

Boats are not inexpensive, nor is the maintenance, storage, insurance, fuel, gear and tackle you need to own one.

When I hear guys say "this motor will say you fuel cost...", OK, if your worried about fuel cost, do not own a power boat. 4 strokes sound nice, but the added initial cost for one and the upkeep off sets the fuel consumption. Then there is oil, ring free and Stailbil for you gasoline users and goodness knows what all for diesel burners!

Go hire a guide or take on the cost for a buddies craft if he ask you to go out.


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Texas Jeweler said:


> To those of you that dislike the show, don't go. For those of us that attend more than once, I enjoy it, choose to do it and look for information and the occasional new product.
> 
> If you dislike buying beer at $7.50, don't buy it. If you just have to, maybe you need a little help outside the boat show. AA has a site, give it a try.
> 
> ...


I think your missing the point Tony. There is no reason for the prices to have jumped by $4,000 to $10,000 in one year for a new boat. Prices of houses have come down by $30,000 to $40,000 in one year.

And people have been complaining about the beer, water and soft drink prices for as long as the show has been going on. So what's new with that? Nothing new. And I and they will complain about it next year! :biggrin:


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

It is amazing how expensive boats are getting. I am sure it has way more to do with the manufacturers than the dealers. 

A $60,000 bay boat sounds ridiculous, but is worth every penny, market wise if somebody is willing to pay it. I would hate to be the guy who fell in love with a $60k bay boat at the show and bought it on credit, only to have to be in a position to be forced to sell a year later. Could you imagine the financial hit you would take selling a used boat like that? Ouch.


----------



## crazycowboy (Dec 7, 2009)

AlaskaTex said:


> I had not been to the Houston show in 20 years so the wife and I decide to go. Wife says, "let's take the kids". The kids are 24 and 22. I said ok.
> 
> Lunch at Salt Grass - $80.00
> Parking - $ 8.00
> ...


did you really just post that ? whats your complaint? I guess its the boat shows fault you had to go to saltgrass for lunch?? You choose to buy all of that junk... those mean boat show people making me drink beer and buying an expensive lunch..??? :rotfl:

you guys complain more then a bunch of hens...good lord..


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

LMAO !!! Yep. **** about everything. 

IMO The main attraction was the dumbarse robot.


----------



## jbrown (Jan 16, 2006)

I have been trying to look at this show from the view of both a manufacturer and a consumer, and can kinda see where both sides are coming from. It's true that you don't have to buy the $7.50 beer or $10 hamburger, but at the same time all of the vendors are there to *serve the customers first*. There have been so many complaints about this show for years by both shoppers and exhibitors that it just seems like there is a lot of potential for someone else to step in and make a better show.

I used to love going to the boat show every year when I was a kid, but now we can't even rationalize spending 10 days there to sell because there are a lot more valuable ways to spend our time. If someone were to attempt a new (even smaller) show at a new venue that wouldn't have all the extra junk locked into it, I would be all over that.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

If any of the promoters are reading this, I miss the bikini clad models on the boats. In year's past, when the show was at the Astroarena and dome, the gorgeous models made the shows so much more enjoyable. Just sayin.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Sounds like the Houston guys need to do what we have done the past 3 years in San Antonio. All of the participating dealers pay the Alamodome parking for all four days so that people attending the show are not out that money. We can't do anything about the high dollar beer unfortunately.


----------



## capt.wronghand (Feb 10, 2005)

*GREEN to YOU SIR !!!!!!!*



The1ThatGotAway said:


> And all of 23 years old... Jr. when you know something other than how to **** green let me know... I didn't start the bashing, the sales staff at all four dealerships I went to did, They bashed each other like there was no tomorrow. Now I have this bad taste in my mouth because I really have no idea who has the best product or warranty. The guy who I talked to about Skeeter boats seemed to be the most knowegable about his product though I will give him that.


my thought's X2


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

All i can say is this has been 1 of the best shows i have ever been in and i have been doing shows since the 80's we do have some boats in here that are very expensive but they are sold they are an example of what can be done to a bay boat if wanted,but to say the Haynie's are more this year than last is not true.If you want to buy a Haynie i will pay for your parking and your ticket to get in and a 6 pack of beer and sell you a boat at a price better than last year,the show is a good one for us i cant speak for other dealers but to sell the amount of boats that we have sold in 3 day's is remarkable.My e-mail is [email protected] for those needing free tickets to come in and buy a Haynie boat at rock bottom prices


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

ccraver said:


> I thought the used boats would sell like hot cakes as well but I've had mine on the classifieds for four months now with only a few bites. I can't figure out why this boat hasn't sold yet. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=231136


Probaly due to the water line ... no offense


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

My biggest complaint about the show is that it makes me want a new boat every year. Mine's only 3 years old and momma would kill me so I just complain about it. Dang boat dealers. 

p.s. I think I could get high on new boat smell.


----------



## ccraver (Jun 20, 2008)

Pat Harkins said:


> Probaly due to the water line ... no offense


 What water line are you referring to?


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

I think Pat's refering to the second pic down on your for sale ad. Looks like that Lake and Bay drafts about 20+ inches of water. Its dis-color "water line". Not being tunnel. Still a cool boat tho.


----------



## ccraver (Jun 20, 2008)

Boat drafts 10" and needs 18-20" to get up in. That discoloration came off with a little bit of on/off. Should have taken the pic after I washed it. When you launch out of bluffs landing in Corpus you tend to get a bunch of **** on the boat, especially when launching and getting out of the water. Thats why it looks a little deeper than it should. I'm going to be posting some new pics of the boat on the classifieds in the next few days so be looking for them. Sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

prices of new boats are crazy. what is also funny is how dealers ect.. say it is their best show ever. lol there are alot of very good used boats on the market. it just takes time and effort to find the one you want. ps a trick that sometimes works to avoid the parking fee. if your driving a truck tell them when you pull into park you are going to the rodeo office. has worked in the past! lol


----------



## longboat (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a pretty good idea of what a beer should cost. Therefore...

If I feel I am being screwed for parking, screwed for entry fee, screwed for beer, coffee, burger, pizza, etc., then I am going to feel like the boat dealer is screwing me also, regardless of their boat price.

Now, if we have free parking, free entry, burger and beer for a buck, etc., then I would feel like the boat dealers may have some good deals, too.

Maybe the boat dealers should rally for lower fees associated with attending a boat show? I know they have to pay for their space, too, so maybe they should just run their own boat show somewhere else? I'm not sure who is making all of the money at these shows - the city?!?


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

longboat said:


> Maybe the boat dealers should rally for lower fees associated with attending a boat show? I know they have to pay for their space, too, so maybe they should just run their own boat show somewhere else? I'm not sure who is making all of the money at these shows - the city?!?


 
Reliant is the one making most of the money. I can only assume the BTAMH (the one putting on the show) are making a little cut.

The best show in Houston is put on by the guys in Florida. They do a show in October around the Seabrook area & an even better one in Corpus the last weekend in April (when a boat show should be held). In Corpus they get the Coast Guard to do fly bye's, dropping divers in the water, recovery, etc, very entertaining. Heck they even have bands, it really is the best shows I do.

The Houston Show is too long & too negative. It's rare I hear of anyone with a positive attitude from the vendors (like myself) to the customers like you fellow 2coolers. If you haven't already gone to the new outdoor shows by the boys in Florida, you're missing out, it really is what a boat show is supposed to be & a lot of fun. Heck you know it's fun when you see all the vendors pulling on beer & having a good ol' time... Click on the link below for the boys out of Florida. If you're still coming out to the show come by & visit with us in booth 543-545 (Boat Lift Distributors), I'll cheer you up...

http://www.txintlboatshow.com/home.htm


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*I Like The Show*

I like it and I'll go back because I enjoy looking at the boats and seeing what the vendors bring. I was just a little peeved that I was doing some recon on bass boats and every dealer I saw bashed the other guys warrenties or product or both. It didn't really matter because I'm not paying 55,000 for a new bass boat anyways, even if I hit the lotto. But my brother and I are going to get a used bass boat sometime before April and I think it will be a Skeeter.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

One thing I have always tried to do is never bash a competitor (unless they are selling a knock off of our product...thats kind of my sore spot. But even then I try to catch flies with honey). IMO you shouldn't have to try to bring others down if your product is good enough to speak for itself.

Yall think you have it bad going for one day and paying those prices for food/drinks? Try being stuck there for 10 days eating $10 cardboard pizza!

And if you think boat manufacturers are getting the lion's share of profits, living high off the hog, you must not know me or really any of the small texas manufacturers well. Might be the case with some of the big guys, but I don't know them so really can't say with any authority.

My 2 cents....if its even worth that much, which I doubt. (But seeing as how I'm a boat manufacturer, I'll charge you 4 cents and keep the extra 2):biggrin:


----------



## Cat Man (Jan 11, 2007)

*Same price or better*



Roby said:


> I used to go to the boat show just to look at the new rigs and stuff. Now I stay away from that place like it has the plague. I don't understand why I have to pay to go shopping?......... If they can sell a boat for a certain price at the show, they can certainly sell it cheaper from their lot. I wander how much the Dealers are shelling out for their booths.


That is why I quit using boat shows. The floor space is outrageous and the mfgs no longer give show only specials. Anyone looking can come by my store in Beaumont, and I have a few non-currents you can take at or below my cost.


----------



## 33drew33 (Aug 31, 2009)

Gotta say I agree with an earlier posting about the shows in Corpus Christi and in-water Houston boat show. The guys from Florida do a heck of a job! Below are two links to the different shows.

www.texasinternationalboatshow.com
www.southwestinternationalboatshow.com

See ya'll there!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

shallowgal said:


> One thing I have always tried to do is never bash a competitor (unless they are selling a knock off of our product...thats kind of my sore spot. But even then I try to catch flies with honey). *IMO you shouldn't have to try to bring others down if your product is good enough to speak for itself*.


*Totally agree! Couldn't have said it better myself!*


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

Cat Man said:


> That is why I quit using boat shows. The floor space is outrageous and the mfgs no longer give show only specials. Anyone looking can come by my store in Beaumont, and I have a few non-currents you can take at or below my cost.


We here you Cat Man ...we seriously considereed not doing it this year... and as for the people talking up the outdoor shows the one in South Shore this year well they were way to high for space and 2 weeks before the show were out begging people to be in it offering a (not good) discount....Plus there were a lot of non boating related vendors on the list but if the economy pics up and they find a lower cost marina to use I see that one having potential.... We have thought of doing the Corpus show as there are no inflatable dealers in that show...but we are a group of seven so it is hard to go that far away to do a boat show....


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm one of those with a deal for anyone that always wanted a $60,000 boat for $40,000, have a cheap SCB on Me!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=246418

2009 SCB Stingray
2009 Merc 300
Read to Go!
33.3 hours


----------



## Cat Man (Jan 11, 2007)

*Poll on boat prices*

Just a polling question. What do you guys think is an acceptable profit margin on a boat? 3%, 8%, 12% 30%? 
This is a serious question. I would like to know if there is a way to create a poll on this board.

While answering, consider the business you are in and what your pricing structure is.


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

I think its more then 30%. Here's why!

A boat manufacture builds a boat, 95% of the boat "rigging items" other then the hull "fiberglass, foam, and structure" is bought and imported in to the company to be added to the hull. Say you have a standard "18' V hull" and $4500. in fiberglass, foam and anything else it takes to make "the hull" plus labor. Add 30% = $1350. and a total of $5850. I think its more then the 30% but will go with it.

Next: This is were I think the dealer takes it to the consumer. 
Say I get a quote on a hull rigged at $10,000. and I want to add a Bob's jack plate and a Trolling Motor. This is were the profit margin goes up and % of mark up goes up.
Take a Bob's 4 HD. As a consumer I can buy it for $850. shipped to my house. Talking to a business owner they get it a little under $700. what he said. I can buy longer hyd hoses made here locally for $115. with GFI ends to mount the pump under the console. That's $815 that the boat builder has out of pocket. But CHARGES on invoice $1125. to add it to your boat. Is that extra $310.of extra % added to boat, profit, or labor, what?
You have a Minn Kota SE 12/55 TM I pay $650 as a consumer. I'm sure a dealer gets them a little cheaper. Add a battery, wiring and I guess labor again. There a $1100. up charge to get one. Sounds like a % of mark up on the TM before its added to the boat. 
When you mark up every item that gets stuck on the boat plus the % marked up of the boat, its could be well over 30% mark up when its finally rigged. 
I'm sure if I got down to it, I can buy a Coastline trailer out right CHEAPER then what the dealer bills it out to the consumer that buys it with the boat package. Is that a extra % of up charge that also goes to the dealer?


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh I forgot to add "SHIPPING COST"!!!!! There's were it's at. Can not try and squeeze in taxes on rigging items. There paid at the end by the consumer.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Guys, 

you can keep on burning what you need to believe that nonsense......give me a break 30% on a boat deal??? LMFAO.........Seriously. Start a boat dealership....you guys can see JUST how skinny they are. 

And for the guys that are gung ho that I'm too young......Man, you guys are something else....you really told me. I've only worked in the boat buisness since I was 14 yrs old as a deckhand on boats. The only reason you guys aren't in the boat biz is cause of sack size. it's just easier to b**** about something........Get real, 30% MARGIN??? If you find a dealer that makes that....I'll go to work for 20% of gross and retire from that place.......HA


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

Not being rude, Captain but you bring no info to back the claim. Eveyone that has it, that the dealer is so poor; brings it by bashing someones opinion that were all wrong and the economy is just great. Theres no facts to change what dealers are calling "flase claims" to make them go away. A guy ask a question of what we think and I answered it by what I thought. The best way to defend that is "give me a break 30% on a boat deal??? LMFAO.........Seriously." That sure changes my thinking of how hard they have it now. Not tring to pic a fight, just saying whats on my mind of the way I see it.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

CaptainJMB said:


> Guys,
> 
> you can keep on burning what you need to believe that nonsense......give me a break 30% on a boat deal??? LMFAO.........Seriously. Start a boat dealership....you guys can see JUST how skinny they are.
> 
> And for the guys that are gung ho that I'm too young......Man, you guys are something else....you really told me. I've only worked in the boat buisness since I was 14 yrs old as a deckhand on boats. *The only reason you guys aren't in the boat biz is cause of sack size*. it's just easier to b**** about something........Get real, 30% MARGIN??? If you find a dealer that makes that....I'll go to work for 20% of gross and retire from that place.......HA


paper or plastic? :biggrin:


----------



## boonedog (Jul 16, 2009)

Capt JMB
I really don't care if a dealer makes, What I care about is if *I * am getting a good deal
and I am not getting nickled and dimed.
The sad thing is right now most people do not think the boats and motors are priced right, and dealers are hammering us on the *add ons*...cleats,gauges,radios, etc..


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

I have been reading this thread for a while,
Tell you what!, not trying to be a smart a** at all, but will sell you a Shop at a very fair market price that is busy year long with a Yamaha Dealer ship and you can see if you can make a 30% mark up on a new rig! 
Have figured what floor plans, cost for a boat to sit in the show room, Insurance,on the floor plan, shop insurance, empl. insurance , Workman comp, the 71/2% of empl, salary, state taxes, invenatory taxes, county taxes, Overhead, on buildings, trucks to move the boats, rent, phones, computers, lights, water, trash, progams for the computers for payroll, running the bussiness, computers to work on the engines, and the programs, the cost being on a factorys website to be able to do businees with them, chit loads of special tools, Bunches of $65 factory manuals for each engine that comes out, Thousands of dollars of motors parts , invenatory ,the cost of having a dealership with the factory engines, the cost of sending employes to factory training for one week a year with air, food, hotel, rental car, pay for the week while they are in school, office help to keep the goverment off your *** with all the laws, county vin taxes, state license for boats, trailers, to even be able to sell them that are due each year, I have to sell 2-3 trailers each year just to pay for the license , before i make a profit on one sale. then have to keep special records on hand at moment notice in case they want to see them. and keep record and file with the state on each paper license plate for each trailer sale. Then go to the county tax office and file the paper work, Battery tax on each battery you sell and file report every three months for them. Hell you have to have a special license just to sell spray paint to the public! Plus keep MDSD records on file for anything that might be considered harrazous with the feds, and state, and plan on how to deal with a spill. Accounts cost per year for the IRS to make sure all is right. and a lot more cost than you could ever even thing about still, just to stay in business before you even make a dollar, Hell it is any wonder there are any boats shops left to work on any boats with all the regulations, and cost they have. Have you seen what it cost to advertize in papers, magazines, what the cost is for a dealer ship to even being something like the Houston boat show!! I bet a small space is well over several thousand Dollars for the two week period, plus employes cost, insurance, taking the boats in and out cost, cost to clean them up after they have been on the road twice. Yes some dealers do have a higher markup than others but when you figure out what all the cost is it is more than just that one rig sitting there, in the show. The dealer has to consider a lot of things in that one boat rig cost, and try to make a profit to be able to service it when you come back for warranty work.
I think I could have made a lot more money , investing the money i have put in one small shop, starting out with nothing, but about $200.oo and lot of hours and time and comitment to improve my self and take care of two kids. But I will say one things, I do believe i could not have made better friends , or as near as many wonder people I have meet,working any where else than i have working in the boat business!! and Whole bunch on this website alone, 
Thanks Mont,
I wish I could be a supporting sponcer , on this website , but have looked at the cost and would have to charge more somewhere to make up for cost, but all I can offer is some free advice to friends I have never meet, to try and help people who love thier boats and like to fish, for free. 
Like i said not trying to be smart as- but till you have a shop you do not know what is the true cost of keeping businees running, and I have a low over head and small shop compared to the big shops, and i sure the heck am not making it rich, I'm more a mechanic than any thing wanting to give people a fair value that I can, but it is not easy and yes a shop that is big and has investors and banks wanting there money back expects to see a fair return on the money they lent or there will not be any left in business. Yes the market will only bear what the customer will pay, but if no profit in it just like any business, they will not be there, and is why a lot of the boat dealers have gone out of business, the people with the money want a return on the money they have invested or they will move it else where, just like if you do not make enough money to feed your family you will go look else where for new job with more money, just like you have the right to.
Call my number or pm me and we can talk the about me selling to you a shop, and i will run it for you,if you know nothing about running a boat shop and see if you make a 30 % mark up on a new rig and all parts. 
I Have been Sonny's Marine for over 15 years now it's is a up and running business, and making a profit, but no where in the heck a 30% over profit , but your welcome to try! Here is your chance!!!
Sorry not wanting to pi-- on anyones toes, but!:smile:


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

As I said, no offense. 
I'm just sayin that most gulf coastal anglers are looking for a boat that will run and get up a little skinier than that. Especially anyone who has stuck one and had to stay there a while. BTW Sno Bol (toilet bowl cleaner) cleans that up really nicely. I'm sure it would be a great boat for those that fish around Galveston and they are nice boats. I didn't mean to offend you or pick a fight. I'm sorry if I did. It's just that you asked why there wasn't much interest and I put in my two cents.
Again, sorry!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Maybe the dealers don't make 30% on each boat. They are in the business to make money and the consumer is in the business to save money. But, the bottom line is people are not purchasing boats like they used to b/c the economy sucks AND boat prices are outrageous. A simple fix is to lower the prices.  *If they aren't lowered and keep rising, more people will stop buying. Then the dealers and manufactures will go out of business. After that, new manufactures and dealers will emerge and hopefully learn that when boats don't sell, prices must lower.*

Heck, I called a local dealer south of the Fred Heartman bridge area (no names) and the salesman gave me a cash out the door price on a boat. The next day on the way home from work I stopped buy and spoke with the same salesman, but he didn't know that I was the one who called the day before. He quoted me $2200 more for the same boat with the same options. I then mentioned that I was the one who called him the day before and he started crawfishing and said he made a mistake and it was the lower price. Great example of believing a salesman.

Not all are that way, but there are less honest ones out there than one thinks. Bottom line, *LOWER THE PRICES OR GO UNDER!!! WE ARE THE BUYERS AND IF WE DON'T BUY, PLEASE DON'T CRY!!! * Unless you want to make our payments!!


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

*move on already*



atcfisherman said:


> Maybe the dealers don't make 30% on each boat. They are in the business to make money and the consumer is in the business to save money. But, the bottom line is people are not purchasing boats like they used to b/c the economy sucks AND boat prices are outrageous. A simple fix is to lower the prices.  *If they aren't lowered and keep rising, more people will stop buying. Then the dealers and manufactures will go out of business. After that, new manufactures and dealers will emerge and hopefully learn that when boats don't sell, prices must lower.*
> 
> Heck, I called a local dealer south of the Fred Heartman bridge area (no names) and the salesman gave me a cash out the door price on a boat. The next day on the way home from work I stopped buy and spoke with the same salesman, but he didn't know that I was the one who called the day before. He quoted me $2200 more for the same boat with the same options. I then mentioned that I was the one who called him the day before and he started crawfishing and said he made a mistake and it was the lower price. Great example of believing a salesman.
> 
> Not all are that way, but there are less honest ones out there than one thinks. Bottom line, *LOWER THE PRICES OR GO UNDER!!! WE ARE THE BUYERS AND IF WE DON'T BUY, PLEASE DON'T CRY!!! * Unless you want to make our payments!!


I can't honestly say I've seen one dealer on here cry.....its people like you we sell to that BELIEVE that you are going to be the one that MAKES that difference. Well, keep believin' cause it's the consumer that is crying for cheaper. From what I here boat dealers saying it's " we're going to be here as long as we can to serve our customers" and to me....thats the way it should be. I've read several of your post on here and it's all been " dont buy and they'll go out of buisness" WRONG. Keep your money.....I would rather not take a pain in the A** customer like some of the people on here. When I sold boats....90% of my business was out of town/state. Maybe that has stopped but when people dont support there local dealer / boat repair center.....once again pretty soon you wouldnt have a place to have that piece you had hauled in from florida worked on.

Do you have a local convenient store?? You know.....where you know all of the cashiers - they know what snuff you want when you walk in the door....stuff like that. Thats what your dealer is....the place that knows your boat better than you do. What about the shoalwater owners? How many times can you call Gino and he knows who you are, what you own and what adds you have on it.....EVEN IF YOU BOUGHT IT FROM ONE OF HIS DEALERS The stealership to you is someone's living, one that they worked hard at building and building a name for themselves on. They're not car dealers.....they're fisherman, skiers....booze cruisers....there the people at the boat ramp helping your broke a** on the trailer or towing you in cause you forgot your extra gallon of oil....whatever it may be.

Yes, I'm 23....but if you have a problem with what I say " JR" then keep reading. I've worked hard my whole adult ( short I know) life in the boat business and actually have a good name for myself. The only reason I didn't try to say anything to the Keyboard Cowboys on here was because my living depended on it.....NOT ANYMORE!!

If you dont like the boat show, dont go....kinda like not voting....you really dont have a right to bi*** at that point cause you didn't put your two cents in anyway. So, back to the boat show...if you have such a problem with the dealer or the dealer making money or the beer costing 7.50 DONT GO!!!! Easy enough!!!


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

but, for what it's worth.......add ons are expensive....but you really dont get any better deal even if you somehow got an account with land n sea or anyone else......A dealership probably makes more on picking up aluminum that they do with adds.....seriously. 

I do 100% agree with the parking etc. there....it is OUTRAGEOUS....BUT!!! The dealers have to pay it too....actually for every employee they have there. You guys are completely right about that. I may sound like a broken record and you have my apologies....but blame that on aramark not the dealer. Where else could you have that show of that size anywhere else? I think it's outgrown the GRB hasnt it? This is where the JR jokes can come in....cause I can't remember going to a show when I was younger at GRB.....


----------



## ccraver (Jun 20, 2008)

Pat Harkins said:


> As I said, no offense.
> I'm just sayin that most gulf coastal anglers are looking for a boat that will run and get up a little skinier than that. Especially anyone who has stuck one and had to stay there a while. BTW Sno Bol (toilet bowl cleaner) cleans that up really nicely. I'm sure it would be a great boat for those that fish around Galveston and they are nice boats. I didn't mean to offend you or pick a fight. I'm sorry if I did. It's just that you asked why there wasn't much interest and I put in my two cents.
> Again, sorry!


 No offense taken at all, however, my boat will get up just as shallow as any haynie, majek, transport, southshore, or any other pad boat for that matter will, maybe even a little better. I know my hull weighs several hundred(200-500) pounds lighter than the others but people seem to think the Texas boats are superior in shallow water ability. I think the problem is alot of people are unfamiliar with the brand as there just aren't very many Lake and Bays here in Texas. Hopefully that will change and hopefully the right buyer will come along soon.


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

Just as you feel CaptainJMB as a consumer about parking and beer being OUTRAGEOUS; is the same as we feel as consumers of boats. It's easy for you sitting in the boat world to say do not knock our prices but if you have a problem how much beer has gone up; take it up with Amarmark. In the same sense; we as consumer say something to the dealers about how OUTRAGEOUS boat prices have gone up; how dare us. I remember when Dome Foam was under $4.00 a cup and every year it would raise $.50 to the point when people start yelling enough. Same with prices on a larger scale on with boats; if the prices every year raise even by $500. per year; there comes a point when the consumer says enough. You can easily say you don't like the parking and beer prices don't go, but in the same sence if we have had enough of the raising boat price " don't buy". I'm just see your talking out both sides of the mouth on who can increase prices who can not.


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

shoalcat_james said:


> Just as you feel CaptainJMB as a consumer about parking and beer being OUTRAGEOUS; is the same as we feel as consumers of boats. It's easy for you sitting in the boat world to say do not knock our prices but if you have a problem how much beer has gone up; take it up with Amarmark. In the same sense; we as consumer say something to the dealers about how OUTRAGEOUS boat prices have gone up; how dare us. I remember when Dome Foam was under $4.00 a cup and every year it would raise $.50 to the point when people start yelling enough. Same with prices on a larger scale on with boats; if the prices every year raise even by $500. per year; there comes a point when the consumer says enough. You can easily say you don't like the parking and beer prices don't go, but in the same sence if we have had enough of the raising boat price " don't buy". I'm just see your talking out both sides of the mouth on who can increase prices who can not.


X2! Green to ya!


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

CaptainJMB said:


> Guys,
> 
> And for the guys that are gung ho that I'm too young......Man, you guys are something else....you really told me. I've only worked in the boat buisness since I was 14 yrs old as a deckhand on boats. The only reason you guys aren't in the boat biz is cause of sack size. it's just easier to b**** about something........Get real,


I guess that makes you the expert then, wow 9 whole years on boats. That's pretty impressive! There's some on this board that passed you up 20 years ago. I got my first boat at 14 that my father built for me. Started commercial crabbing at 15. Deck hand in the summer and weekends since 15 on Party boats, Shrimp boats, Commercial boats. Bought and sold many many boats. So I do know a little about boats and the boat business. I will go to the Boat show when and where I want and don't need you or anyone else to tell me to go or not to go. Get over yourself! New boat prices have got ridiculous and I or anyone else don't need anyone's permission to ***** about them! I'm not in the boat biz because I choose not to.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

CaptDoug said:


> I guess that makes you the expert then, wow 9 whole years on boats. That's pretty impressive! There's some on this board that passed you up 20 years ago. I got my first boat at 14 that my father built for me. Started commercial crabbing at 15. Deck hand in the summer and weekends since 15 on Party boats, Shrimp boats, Commercial boats. Bought and sold many many boats. So I do know a little about boats and the boat business. I will go to the Boat show when and where I want and don't need you or anyone else to tell me to go or not to go. Get over yourself! New boat prices have got ridiculous and I or anyone else don't need anyone's permission to ***** about them! I'm not in the boat biz because I choose not to.


X2 green to you.

Jr. I have a boat older than you that I maintain myself. I have had boats longer than you have been alive and when I go to the show to compare products and I have four different salesman knocking down others products and warranties then I would rather do without. All I need to them to do is tell me what their product offers not what they think about the other guys. I didn't gripe about the price of parking or beer or anything eles in that realm becasue the whole $16 I spent to go was worth it to me. Get over yourself and **** or you maybe you and my son could share some bubble gum and play video games all day.


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

Went again yesterday to the show. It was less crowded than it was on Saturday. I am looking to buy a new boat as soon as I sell the one I got right now. Talked to a lot of nice guys and gals showcasing their product. A lot of nice boats and have heard a lot of good things about the new SHO Vmax 4 stroke. A few guys pressured me into wanting to trade my boat in but I was being low-balled, but that's their job. Also, saved nearly $100 on a rod, sunglasses and filet knife. The venders were all very nice and a lot of 2coolers. The eye candy was also pretty dam good as well. A lot of you guys remind me of ex girlfriends, just finding something to biche about. When I made the decision to go back, I don't remember anyone putting a gun to my head. Not trying to offend anyone, just my .02 after reading these posts.


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

YALL ARE ALL BASHING THIS KID AND THE SAD PART IS, HE PROB KNOWS MORE ABOUT BOATS THAN YALL DO. JUST CAUSE YOU HAVE OWNED A BOAT ALL YOUR 50 YEAR LIFE, DOESNT MEAN YOU KNOW EVERYTHING EITHER. I AGREE THAT COMPANIES SHOULD NOT BASH OTHER'S PRODUCTS. THE GRIPING ABOUT PARKING,BEER, AND EVERYTHING ELSE IS REDICULIOUS. IN HOUSTON YOU HAVE TO PAY TO PARK AT EVERY EVENT AND BEER IS ALWAYS EXPENSIVE, WHAT DID YOU THINK IT WAS GOING TO BE. FREE. I THINK SHOALCAT SHOULD OPEN HIS OWN SHOP AND GIVE EVERONE FREE BOATS. THE DEALERSHIPS DONT MAKE THE PRICES, THE MANUFACTURES DO. SO YALL SHOULD ALL CALL MERCURY,YAMAHA,AND BRP AND TELL THEM THAT THERE PRICES ARE TO HIGH AND THEY BETTER LOWER THEM OR THEY ARE GOING TO GO OUT OF BUSINESS.
JUST MY .02


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

GIGEM18 said:


> YALL ARE ALL BASHING THIS KID AND THE SAD PART IS, HE PROB KNOWS MORE ABOUT BOATS THAN YALL DO. JUST CAUSE YOU HAVE OWNED A BOAT ALL YOUR 50 YEAR LIFE, DOESNT MEAN YOU KNOW EVERYTHING EITHER. I AGREE THAT COMPANIES SHOULD NOT BASH OTHER'S PRODUCTS. THE GRIPING ABOUT PARKING,BEER, AND EVERYTHING ELSE IS REDICULIOUS. IN HOUSTON YOU HAVE TO PAY TO PARK AT EVERY EVENT AND BEER IS ALWAYS EXPENSIVE, WHAT DID YOU THINK IT WAS GOING TO BE. FREE. I THINK SHOALCAT SHOULD OPEN HIS OWN SHOP AND GIVE EVERONE FREE BOATS. THE DEALERSHIPS DONT MAKE THE PRICES, THE MANUFACTURES DO. SO YALL SHOULD ALL CALL MERCURY,YAMAHA,AND BRP AND TELL THEM THAT THERE PRICES ARE TO HIGH AND THEY BETTER LOWER THEM OR THEY ARE GOING TO GO OUT OF BUSINESS.
> JUST MY .02


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

Mabe 30% profit isnt the correct wording. Maybe the revenue made on a particular sale is 30% more than the expense/cost of the boat to the dealer. Now the dealer takes out his Overhead such as salaries, rent, etc. Maybe a dealer clears 8% to 10%.

It all a numbers game......
Of course with that being said, maybe a dealer needs to have less sales people and have the high paid manager sell the boats. Or have the sales people and not have a high paid manager that has to have his salary covered by a huge mark up on a boat.

Just me thoughts....


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

Man, some of you guys just ***** to ***** about something...

Here's a similar situation -
I don't like paying $8 per person and $20 for popcorn and soda at the movie theater...however, rather than go and **** and moan about it later...I SIMPLY DON'T GO.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I used to work the boat shows.

dealers spend stupid amnts. of money just to attend and for booth rent.

a write off for advertising ? hardly.........

customers then want everything for free......... 

Interesting concept.......spend a couple grand up front then sell everything at a low profit........

but, if you have a booth , you need to be there and be polite or don't attend the show.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

wow.


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

IF A BOAT DEALER MAKES 10% PROFIT ON A BOAT, THAT WAS A GOOD SALE. THIS IS NOT INCLUDING BUSINESS COST INCLUDING SALARIES AND ALL THAT OTHER ****. THAT ALL COMES OUT OF THE 10%. MOST DEALERSHIPS MAKE THEIR MONEY IN SERVICE NOT IN SALES.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

I have fun at boat show's, but then again i know what i am getting before i go. I have never bought a boat at a show, but do like the opportunity to see all of them side by side for comparison. It is just a fun day out, if you are a boat enthusiast like me or my buddies.

We went to Miami for the 09 show down there, just to go and have a good time with a few couples. Helps that i have a friend who flys for a major airline so travel was cheap. We may go again this year if it works out.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

GIGEM18 said:


> IF A BOAT DEALER MAKES 10% PROFIT ON A BOAT, THAT WAS A GOOD SALE. THIS IS NOT INCLUDING BUSINESS COST INCLUDING SALARIES AND ALL THAT OTHER ****. THAT ALL COMES OUT OF THE 10%. MOST DEALERSHIPS MAKE THEIR MONEY IN SERVICE NOT IN SALES.


I would venture to guess they make a pretty penny out of these "boat mortgages" too...20 years for a boat is nuts...but, it does interest me! lol...


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

After the Obama Healthcare plan eventually passes and Cap & Trade, there will be very few businesses left-taxes alone plus insurance costs will bankrupt lots of small profit margin businesses. The boat profit margins are slim already and will be really slim very soon. I have seen the mark-ups on the "add-ons", but you could add the stuff yourself and save some cash. Best to all-it is America (at least for now) and Capitalism is what makes our country, so some profit must be made or you may as well be on welfare. I do not personally believe 30% is being made, I don't think the boat dealers 'conspire" and set margins-they compete and the best products for best prices prevail.


----------



## boat ninja (Oct 23, 2008)

GIGEM18 said:


> IF A BOAT DEALER MAKES 10% PROFIT ON A BOAT, THAT WAS A GOOD SALE. THIS IS NOT INCLUDING BUSINESS COST INCLUDING SALARIES AND ALL THAT OTHER ****. THAT ALL COMES OUT OF THE 10%. MOST DEALERSHIPS MAKE THEIR MONEY IN SERVICE NOT IN SALES.


 Sounds like there are a couple of people that might have a clue. When it's all said & done it's THE AMERICAN WAY! GOD BLESS AMERICA!:flag::flag::flag::flag::flag:


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

CaptDoug said:


> I guess that makes you the expert then, wow 9 whole years on boats. That's pretty impressive! There's some on this board that passed you up 20 years ago. I got my first boat at 14 that my father built for me. Started commercial crabbing at 15. Deck hand in the summer and weekends since 15 on Party boats, Shrimp boats, Commercial boats. Bought and sold many many boats. So I do know a little about boats and the boat business. I will go to the Boat show when and where I want and don't need you or anyone else to tell me to go or not to go. Get over yourself! New boat prices have got ridiculous and I or anyone else don't need anyone's permission to ***** about them! I'm not in the boat biz because I choose not to.


Well, then now that the measuring contest is over......Looks like me and you have had a few of the same experiences then. I earned my ticket just like you did. I just said dont go if your going to b**** about it all......all I'm saying


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*wow*

Geez louis this thread is getting intense.

Wow everyone, lets lighten up a bit. We're talking about boats here, you know, fun stuff. Nothing to get so worked up over, not life or death.

Plus, not all young people are ignorant by default....just sayin'

Think I could use one of those $8 beers right now. Helluva day.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

I Always thought it was kind of odd to have an admission ticket to a "shopping mall" if you will.

"Here pay me 8 dollars a head to have a chance to buy my products" The in water portion of the Miami show is free, and its probably one of the better shows around.

*PS: Doh, of course after i wrote this i read that the Miami in water portion now requires a ticket too...30 dollar ticket to be specific...YIKES....*


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

shallowgal said:


> Think I could use one of those $8 beers right now. Helluva day.


I know where you can go for an $8 beer & get a lap dance all in 1.

Uh if my wife reads this... Honey I hear that from my bad friends that you don't like...


----------



## Cat Man (Jan 11, 2007)

Just sold a 2009 Triumph 170 CC with a Honda 75 and an EZ Loader galvanized trailer. Will install a 12V trolling motor, 2 batteries, GPS/Fishfinder combo. Total profit not taking out the interest paid to GE (The real money makers in the business) $42.86. No Joke!

Forgot to include rigging time for TM and electronics. Probably loose about $300.00 or if you include interest around $1000-$1200.00

Got three more similar deals if anyone wants to take advantage of me.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*I don't*



Cat Man said:


> Just sold a 2009 Triumph 170 CC with a Honda 75 and an EZ Loader galvanized trailer. Will install a 12V trolling motor, 2 batteries, GPS/Fishfinder combo. Total profit not taking out the interest paid to GE (The real money makers in the business) $42.86. No Joke!
> 
> Forgot to include rigging time for TM and electronics. Probably loose about $300.00 or if you include interest around $1000-$1200.00
> 
> Got three more similar deals if anyone wants to take advantage of me.


I don't want to take advantage of you... I would like to take advantage of some DDD's or at least a someone with a 5 year old skeeter bass boat to sell


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Boat prices*

I don't know if the dealer is making 30% but they are making much more than they want you to believe which fine. But as a boat owner themselves, dealers know dang good and well that that chunk of fiberglass is way over priced, and this is especially true with Texas boats. I have purchased several brands of boats at dealer cost and if they were truly giving me dealer cost there is a pretty big markup.

Explain to me how I can go into a dealership before the show starts and price a boat and the boat is priced at $72,000.00. Now we go to the boat show and I can buy the same boat at the show special price of $60,000.00. Now what really gets you thinking is I can get in my truck and
drive to Florida and but that exact same boat for $57,000.00, no sale price, no boat show special, and everyday price of $57,000.00. So tell me how is that possible, I wouldn't think the Florida dealer is selling at a loss and I know what shipping cost are so either someone is making some change or someone is loosing thier arse.

The ouboard prices don't bother me as much as the cost of the hull. I don't have the figures but I would bet if you could go back 20 years the increase in the cost of just the hull compared to the engine over that time is much more.

I am all for people and businesses making a profit but they have to understand that I am in the business of trying to get the best deal.
And from what I have seen and what I have done in the past I will never, ever buy a boat or motor, any brand from a Texas dealer.

Gater


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

gater said:


> I don't know if the dealer is making 30% but they are making much more than they want you to believe which fine. But as a boat owner themselves, dealers know dang good and well that that chunk of fiberglass is way over priced, and this is especially true with Texas boats. I have purchased several brands of boats at dealer cost and if they were truly giving me dealer cost there is a pretty big markup.
> 
> Explain to me how I can go into a dealership before the show starts and price a boat and the boat is priced at $72,000.00. Now we go to the boat show and I can buy the same boat at the show special price of $60,000.00. Now what really gets you thinking is I can get in my truck and
> drive to Florida and but that exact same boat for $57,000.00, no sale price, no boat show special, and everyday price of $57,000.00. So tell me how is that possible, I wouldn't think the Florida dealer is selling at a loss and I know what shipping cost are so either someone is making some change or someone is loosing thier arse.
> ...


Yup makes you wonder.


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

Sounds like some dealers like to make quick pennies instead of slow nickels. 

I have been looking at a 24' Sea Hunt. There is a dealer in Virgina that will sell me that boat for 39K (Ttop and 250). The same boat is "for sale" in texas for 49K. Same boat, same year, same engine.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Law said:


> Sounds like some dealers like to make quick pennies instead of slow nickels.
> 
> I have been looking at a 24' Sea Hunt. There is a dealer in Virgina that will sell me that boat for 39K (Ttop and 250). The same boat is "for sale" in texas for 49K. Same boat, same year, same engine.


Thats quick money for him.......he wont mess up his market that way


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

CaptainJMB said:


> I can't honestly say I've seen one dealer on here cry.....its people like you we sell to that BELIEVE that you are going to be the one that MAKES that difference. Well, keep believin' cause it's the consumer that is crying for cheaper. From what I here boat dealers saying it's " we're going to be here as long as we can to serve our customers" and to me....thats the way it should be. *I've read several of your post on here and it's all been " dont buy and they'll go out of buisness" WRONG. Keep your money.....I would rather not take a pain in the A** customer like some of the people on here.*
> 
> 
> > *You obiviously don't understand simple supply and demand. I guess you forget that if the consumer DOES keep his money that YOU won't be in business. AND, to come on here and say that the pain in the A** customers business you don't want, that will hurt you in the long run when people realize how you view customers.*
> ...


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

GIGEM18 said:


> IF A BOAT DEALER MAKES 10% PROFIT ON A BOAT, THAT WAS A GOOD SALE. THIS IS NOT INCLUDING BUSINESS COST INCLUDING SALARIES AND ALL THAT OTHER ****. THAT ALL COMES OUT OF THE 10%. MOST DEALERSHIPS MAKE THEIR MONEY IN SERVICE NOT IN SALES.


Can you give factual data? It would probably help people understand better. I know when true data is shown, it usually is difficult to dispell, so maybe you can show people the data behind this and it would help them understand.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

gater said:


> I don't know if the dealer is making 30% but they are making much more than they want you to believe which fine. But as a boat owner themselves, dealers know dang good and well that that chunk of fiberglass is way over priced, and this is especially true with Texas boats. I have purchased several brands of boats at dealer cost and if they were truly giving me dealer cost there is a pretty big markup.
> 
> Explain to me how I can go into a dealership before the show starts and price a boat and the boat is priced at $72,000.00. Now we go to the boat show and I can buy the same boat at the show special price of $60,000.00. Now what really gets you thinking is I can get in my truck and
> drive to Florida and but that exact same boat for $57,000.00, no sale price, no boat show special, and everyday price of $57,000.00. So tell me how is that possible, I wouldn't think the Florida dealer is selling at a loss and I know what shipping cost are so either someone is making some change or someone is loosing thier arse.
> ...


Yep, right on the money here!!!


----------



## Kenner18V (Aug 20, 2009)

*compared boat prices*

I bought a new 1999 ( Bill) kenner 18v with a 125 merc and a few upgrades, trolling motor etc....10 years ago for 14,500 drive out. I went to Bass pro shop last week just for some shopping with wife and kids, and they had a 2009 19v kenner (same hull as mine basically) with a 125 merc and sticker was 29,999!!!!! Tell me how in 10 years that boat is 15,000 more? LOL I will give you that the merc was an opti max so that is an upgrade compared to mine, but not 15,000 worth. I guess I'll just run my motor to death and then repower!!! LOL
:cheers:


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

10 YEARS AGO A FULLY LOADED TRUCK WAS 30,000 AND NOW THEY ARE OVER 50,000. THEY ARE STILL SELLING. IT IS CALLED INFLATION. TEN YEARS AGO GAS WAS .99 AND NOW IT IS 2.50, YOU STILL BUY IT. YOU DONT HAVE A CHOICE. WHY DONT YOU QUIT BUYING GAS THE THE OIL COMPANIES WILL GO OUT OF BUSINESS. SIMPLE SUPPLY AND DEMAND WILL TELL YOU THAT. COME ON GUYS, ESPECIALLY YOU OLDER PEOPLE, YALL SHOULD SOMEWHAT UNDERSTAND. EVERYTHING HAS GONE UP. BOATS ARE MADE OF RESIN, GLASS, AND WOOD OR COMPOSITE. RESIN IS PETROLEUM BASED AND OIL PRICES ARE HIGH. WOOD IS MORE EXPENSIVE THEN IT WAS TEN YEARS AGO AND LABOR IS MORE EXPENSIVE THEN TEN YEARS AGO. IT IS CALLED INFLATION


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

GIGEM18 said:


> 10 YEARS AGO A FULLY LOADED TRUCK WAS 30,000 AND NOW THEY ARE OVER 50,000. THEY ARE STILL SELLING. IT IS CALLED INFLATION. TEN YEARS AGO GAS WAS .99 AND NOW IT IS 2.50, YOU STILL BUY IT. YOU DONT HAVE A CHOICE. WHY DONT YOU QUIT BUYING GAS THE THE OIL COMPANIES WILL GO OUT OF BUSINESS. SIMPLE SUPPLY AND DEMAND WILL TELL YOU THAT. COME ON GUYS, ESPECIALLY YOU OLDER PEOPLE, YALL SHOULD SOMEWHAT UNDERSTAND. EVERYTHING HAS GONE UP. BOATS ARE MADE OF RESIN, GLASS, AND WOOD OR COMPOSITE. RESIN IS PETROLEUM BASED AND OIL PRICES ARE HIGH. WOOD IS MORE EXPENSIVE THEN IT WAS TEN YEARS AGO AND LABOR IS MORE EXPENSIVE THEN TEN YEARS AGO. IT IS CALLED INFLATION


Why are you yelling?....lol


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

SORRY DONT LIKE TO TYPE IN LOWER CASE, IT IS HARDER TO SEE. NOT YELLING


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

GIGEM18 said:


> SORRY DONT LIKE TO TYPE IN LOWER CASE, IT IS HARDER TO SEE. NOT YELLING


lol.......i hear ya':cheers:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

mfgs often offer dealers rebates to help them move old stock at shows, if boat dealerships were making so much money, why are there so few left.

when is the last time you saw a new one open up.


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

I will say I'm fixing to be buying a Texas built boat. You keep seeing posted up to buy local; buy Texas. Even my four wheeler is a Polaris and was mainly purchase because the Made in USA on the highlight cowl. The only down side I have notice of buying a built boat from a local dealer is being able to work the final price. I have found it's easier to work a deal on aboat that has bend sitting on a show room floor for 9 months, then trying to build one out the imagination. I think this is because the Texas Boat Builder at the time of kicking around the cost has no time, labor expense, material, or accountability of the product yet. The reason i have decided to put out the cash now instead of waiting till the market crashes more; is I believe the bank loaning market will be freezing up with in the next year. People with perfect credit or other sources on collaterial "bonds and large CD's" will be the only ones even able to get finacing.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Never mind!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Ditto!!!


----------



## Red2424 (Sep 16, 2009)

shoalcat_james said:


> Not being rude, Captain but you bring no info to back the claim. Eveyone that has it, that the dealer is so poor; brings it by bashing someones opinion that were all wrong and the economy is just great. Theres no facts to change what dealers are calling "flase claims" to make them go away. A guy ask a question of what we think and I answered it by what I thought. The best way to defend that is "give me a break 30% on a boat deal??? LMFAO.........Seriously." That sure changes my thinking of how hard they have it now. Not tring to pic a fight, just saying whats on my mind of the way I see it.


Alway getting people hot shoalcat. But you also have NO FACTS to your calims only your oppion. I see alot of your post and that's all you put is your oppion LET'S SEE YOUR FACT since you are this large boat bilder and know what things cost. Also as a boat dealer if i buy a Bobs JP for $700 and you can buy it direct for $825 why do you think I should sell it to you for my cost?

I know you are just saying whats on your mind of the way you see it and I respect that. But you have no fact. By the way did you buy a boat yet or are you still waiting to get that great deal (FREE). I think I can speek for alot of us when I say get the boat already and SHUT UP.


----------



## Red2424 (Sep 16, 2009)

Sonnysmarine said:


> I have been reading this thread for a while,
> Tell you what!, not trying to be a smart a** at all, but will sell you a Shop at a very fair market price that is busy year long with a Yamaha Dealer ship and you can see if you can make a 30% mark up on a new rig!
> Have figured what floor plans, cost for a boat to sit in the show room, Insurance,on the floor plan, shop insurance, empl. insurance , Workman comp, the 71/2% of empl, salary, state taxes, invenatory taxes, county taxes, Overhead, on buildings, trucks to move the boats, rent, phones, computers, lights, water, trash, progams for the computers for payroll, running the bussiness, computers to work on the engines, and the programs, the cost being on a factorys website to be able to do businees with them, chit loads of special tools, Bunches of $65 factory manuals for each engine that comes out, Thousands of dollars of motors parts , invenatory ,the cost of having a dealership with the factory engines, the cost of sending employes to factory training for one week a year with air, food, hotel, rental car, pay for the week while they are in school, office help to keep the goverment off your *** with all the laws, county vin taxes, state license for boats, trailers, to even be able to sell them that are due each year, I have to sell 2-3 trailers each year just to pay for the license , before i make a profit on one sale. then have to keep special records on hand at moment notice in case they want to see them. and keep record and file with the state on each paper license plate for each trailer sale. Then go to the county tax office and file the paper work, Battery tax on each battery you sell and file report every three months for them. Hell you have to have a special license just to sell spray paint to the public! Plus keep MDSD records on file for anything that might be considered harrazous with the feds, and state, and plan on how to deal with a spill. Accounts cost per year for the IRS to make sure all is right. and a lot more cost than you could ever even thing about still, just to stay in business before you even make a dollar, Hell it is any wonder there are any boats shops left to work on any boats with all the regulations, and cost they have. Have you seen what it cost to advertize in papers, magazines, what the cost is for a dealer ship to even being something like the Houston boat show!! I bet a small space is well over several thousand Dollars for the two week period, plus employes cost, insurance, taking the boats in and out cost, cost to clean them up after they have been on the road twice. Yes some dealers do have a higher markup than others but when you figure out what all the cost is it is more than just that one rig sitting there, in the show. The dealer has to consider a lot of things in that one boat rig cost, and try to make a profit to be able to service it when you come back for warranty work.
> I think I could have made a lot more money , investing the money i have put in one small shop, starting out with nothing, but about $200.oo and lot of hours and time and comitment to improve my self and take care of two kids. But I will say one things, I do believe i could not have made better friends , or as near as many wonder people I have meet,working any where else than i have working in the boat business!! and Whole bunch on this website alone,
> ...


X2 I own Anchor Marine of Texas in San Antonio and you are also welcome to try here to.


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

You know what Red2424 "The owner of Anchor Marine San Antonio" Well he claims to be. It was other people that used his password  You have came out and attack me 3 times on this post. I have the right to a OPIOION. No I don't have your dealer book to compair my numbers to. But I will shut up about this thread. It doesn't take the skin off my back. There's other people saying the same thing here. But they are ok, I guess my post hit to close to home for ya. If the boat business can not see theres something going on with the economy then it's there own fault when they go under. We don't have to have number facts to know that mass production boat builders are filing Chapter 13. "Which I prove you wrong on a Ranger bay 2010. Not the have filed chapter 13 but theres 2010 boat out" We do have facts that big name boat dealers ARE going under. But you go climb back under desk a wait for the consumer's to come rushing in this year for boats. I wonder what kinda service someone would get from your dealer? I'll shut up unless you start bashing me again. I look at this forum in the same way if I was standing on a dock kicking thought's around with who ever....


----------



## matagorda_castaway (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah...the prices ARE outrageous...but its still fun to go to! it was worth it just to drool over this baby:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Would somebody PLEASE make Shaolcat James a deal so he can shut up.Sorry buddy,i'm just tired of hearing you cry about BS just buy a boat and be happy.


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Expensive beer and high price boats at the Houston boat show.

Wait.

What?


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*my boat!*

matagorda-castaway...thats going to be MY boat unless someone makes a better offer. Oh I can't wait to get it on the water. I'm going to fish every bay tournament around this summer just to show this beauty off.


----------



## matagorda_castaway (Apr 14, 2009)

shallowgal said:


> matagorda-castaway...thats going to be MY boat unless someone makes a better offer. Oh I can't wait to get it on the water. I'm going to fish every bay tournament around this summer just to show this beauty off.


man i LOVED that thing! i could see myself up in that little tower havin some fun! :dance:


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

This isn't even an argument worth having. It's simple supply and demand. If the price of boats has gone up, and boat manufacturer's are still able to sell them, then they are not overpriced. If their sales slow, or stop, then they are obviously overpriced and the market will naturally correct itself or the business will cease to exist. Get it? If luxury items are still selling, then they are NOT overpriced. You may consider them to be but there are obviously enough people out there who are willing to pay.


----------



## Red2424 (Sep 16, 2009)

shoalcat_james said:


> You know what Red2424 "The owner of Anchor Marine San Antonio" Well he claims to be. It was other people that used his password  You have came out and attack me 3 times on this post. I have the right to a OPIOION. No I don't have your dealer book to compair my numbers to. But I will shut up about this thread. It doesn't take the skin off my back. There's other people saying the same thing here. But they are ok, I guess my post hit to close to home for ya. If the boat business can not see theres something going on with the economy then it's there own fault when they go under. We don't have to have number facts to know that mass production boat builders are filing Chapter 13. "Which I prove you wrong on a Ranger bay 2010. Not the have filed chapter 13 but theres 2010 boat out" We do have facts that big name boat dealers ARE going under. But you go climb back under desk a wait for the consumer's to come rushing in this year for boats. I wonder what kinda service someone would get from your dealer? I'll shut up unless you start bashing me again. I look at this forum in the same way if I was standing on a dock kicking thought's around with who ever....


Shoalcat, why are you getting mad? it's just my OPIOION. but I guess I can't have mine. You did not hit close to home at all. But I guess I did. All I was asking was for some FACTS to back up all your BS. I only think it is fair since you asked some one on this thread to give you facts to back up there opioion. As for service someone would get from my dealership. It would be great. We have not been in bussiness for 18 years because we provied bad service or take advantage of our customers. Again I am not bashing you. I just think it's funny that you can put your BS on here and that is OK. But when someone calls you out then your the victim.

By the way buy the boat already and SHUT UP!!!!


----------



## Red2424 (Sep 16, 2009)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Would somebody PLEASE make Shaolcat James a deal so he can shut up.Sorry buddy,i'm just tired of hearing you cry about BS just buy a boat and be happy.


X2


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

I again will tell you, I can not tell you what your making on profit. You want lay out the figures. Truthfuly I don't care. I do know the economics in the US is going down. When your President push taxes on banks to pay back billions of American dollar, we as citizens will pay for it when trying to get credit. The banks will tighten up. I believe something is going on and how people will release money. Or you would not have this big of a out cry. I hope you stay in buisness many years. I'm a true conservative and believe in the capital system. But "I" believe that boat prices are getting outa touch. I have a darn good job and great credit. So it really doesn't affect me right now. "I" believe in the up coming years the credit loaning will go into a freeze. My personal thougts. Just like people thinking beer prices are outrageous. That's there opioion, and I havnt seen you call out one person to bring facts to prove beer is over priced or going up on price. It's just something that you can see happening. Last yr I looked at a 2009 Ranger Ghost was $34,995. I tried to buy it at $31,000. I have the will power to walk away from a deal. They wouldn't deal on price. It's now $27,995. I looked at alot of boats in the last year, the dealer are cutting prices compared to what I saw last year because there still sitting on the show room floor. Just like I said, these are thoughts that I see, you as a owner might think I'm a idiot. I do not look for a free deal. I have paid my way through life off the sweat of my labor. But why you got to call me out again when there's other people saying they feel boat prices are going up, I don't understand it. A guy ask what the board "thought" the percent of mark up was. I gave my honest opinion and it's just my thoughts. Sorry you can not cope with me voicing something with out PDF facts. Some the stuff all my post is factual and some is what I think. I'm sure I can find in almost every thread through out the forum a person opinion on each topic.


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

I will have to say, As you are a business owner, your really first class. You sell products even by people on this board to act like; up yours if you dont like it. How sad.

What does me buying a boat have anything to do with my feelings on boat prices being to high. I don't drink but can "in my little mind" understand were people are saying beer prices are to high at the show with out getting "fact" docmentation from Amarmark.

This is childs play and below my level. Post up big boy. I'm out on trying to make you understand someones thoughts.


----------

